
How to get as much energy out of caffeine as possible - gozzoo
http://alifeofproductivity.com/get-more-energy-out-of-caffeine/
======
ClassyJacket
I get very severe caffeine crashes and I'm glad to see someone acknowledge
them.

In my personal experience, after abstaining for a while, I only get a few days
where the high outweighs the crash. I believe I'm best overall off caffeine.

